
Final Tweet: The Twitter Reality TV Show Pitch - HoneyAndSilicon
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/15/final-tweet-the-twitter-reality-tv-show-pitch/
======
TrevorJ
The name is awful. Mashing up social media and a Tv show is a decent idea, but
this formulation is a bit off.

------
vaksel
what a stupid idea

